# Ritchey for the Marin Museum of Bicycling



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Joe Breeze asked me about acquiring a vintage Ritchey/MountainBike for the Marin Museum of Bicycling. I have a couple but they don't match what he wants.

I have a friend who owns one of the first nine made, perhaps some here will remember when I recovered it for him a year after it was stolen. Unfortunately, while the bike is super collectible, it doesn't have the right decal.

Joe is looking for an "A" frame, 1980-1983, specifically with the Ritchey/MountainBikes downtube decal. My Annapurna only has the "Ritchey" decal, and the bike I have with the "proper" decal is a "B" frame with an aftermarket fork.

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I sent Joe a few possible local candidates yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

I also sent Joe pics of 2 Ritcheys that fit the bill.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It would be a great honor to have a bike on display at the MMB, but just to be clear it would be a "long-term loan" in the words of Joe. I could think of people that own such a bike, but might still want to ride it from time to time.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> It would be a great honor to have a bike on display at the MMB, but just to be clear it would be a "long-term loan" in the words of Joe. I could think of people that own such a bike, but might still want to ride it from time to time.


Should not be a problem. That is my arrangement for the loan of "Breezer #2" to the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame, where it has resided for 25 years.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a great honor! That's going to be so great to see which bike fits the bill.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Should not be a problem. That is my arrangement for the loan of "Breezer #2" to the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame, where it has resided for 25 years.


Not a problem for you since you have no interest in riding it any more. Not even for special occasions.
If I had your bike, I'd ride it all the time.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> If I had your bike, I'd ride it all the time.


Last time I rode it I realized what a harsh ride it was compared to anything built since. Even Joe was joking about how when we reached Ashcroft on those bikes the first time we swore never again to ride over Pearl Pass. And then the next year we did.

In any event, I have more bikes to ride, and I can't see using up the extremely funky but original tires by doing nothing more than showing off. More people will enjoy the bike by seeing it in a museum than by seeing me on it.

YMMV. For about $30,000 or so you could probably make your wish come true, but you won't be riding that one.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, I know a few people that have several of them in their sheds out back....

Sheesh, you west coasters man, no idea how much cool old crap is just floating around. 

On second thought, maybe you do.

Good luck in the search!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool bike for sure.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Last time I rode it I realized what a harsh ride it was compared to anything built since. Even Joe was joking about how when we reached Ashcroft on those bikes the first time we swore never again to ride over Pearl Pass. And then the next year we did.
> In any event, I have more bikes to ride, and I can't see using up the extremely funky but original tires by doing nothing more than showing off. More people will enjoy the bike by seeing it in a museum than by seeing me on it.
> 
> YMMV. For about $30,000 or so you could probably make your wish come true, but you won't be riding that one.


You and I are very different people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)

^^ I think after 25 yrs of sitting you would have swapped out the tires and taken it down Repack for old time sake. But like you said mid level Fishers are more your style.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*orig Ritchey*

Alan would be proud to have his bike in there totally orig except it's a B frame


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

shawnw said:


> ^^ I think after 25 yrs of sitting you would have swapped out the tires and taken it down Repack for old time sake. But like you said mid level Fishers are more your style.


Actually these days it's a Breezer "Repack," which I understand is pretty expensive if you have to pay for it.

Thanks for your concern that I might not be having as much fun with my bikes as you would.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You and I are very different people.


I appreciate that this very brief era in the history of cycling has inspired so much interest and passion. I do not appreciate being subtly scolded for not sharing them.

This forum, and the "klunker" movement worldwide are attempts to replicate or re-live experiences and events I took part in and often directed. Restoring an old bike or riding one that is 30 years obsolete is not like driving into Crested Butte for the first time or racing a "klunker" for real on Repack. Those experiences, with all the consequences, are no longer available.

Collecting old military medals is not the same as fighting the actual battles. The difference between my experience and yours is the difference between racing Joe Breeze and Gary Fisher at Repack for real, or watching "Klunkerz." Riding the bike I rode then is not the same as doing it for real, and only reminds me why I wanted something even better.

You guys know where it led. We got up every morning and found out where it was going to take us THAT DAY. It ain't the same. Enjoy your collection.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Who ever enjoys vintage mtb'ing the most is the biggest winner. Holding the key to the pivotal point in history is a huge responsibility and I can appreciate the burden it is if there was a downside to it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> I appreciate that this very brief era in the history of cycling has inspired so much interest and passion. I do not appreciate being subtly scolded for not sharing them.
> 
> This forum, and the "klunker" movement worldwide are attempts to replicate or re-live experiences and events I took part in and often directed. Restoring an old bike or riding one that is 30 years obsolete is not like driving into Crested Butte for the first time or racing a "klunker" for real on Repack. Those experiences, with all the consequences, are no longer available.
> 
> ...


You don't appreciate being scolded? I don't appreciate you always belittling our experiences and comparing them to your own like everything else doesn't count. You never fail to alienate your would be fan base with rude arrogance and self-stroking ego.

Rebuilding and riding old mountain bikes is not like collecting old military medals....its like rebuilding and driving classic muscle cars. Or maybe restoring and playing a vintage piano or guitar. If you're going to be a punk about your analogies, at least compare apples to apples.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

Ditto ^^

CK, I drive a 57 Chevy, I shoot 1917 L.C. Smith, and I ride a 87 Ibis, why you say because there all Bad Arse. I'm not trying to relive anything I just know what Ilike.
If wanted to relive something I would go back in time to the 70's and ride a Schwinn Varsity around the local Moto Cross track, or down a fire road in the Sequoia National Forest. It won't be imulating the guys in the Klunker movie.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Repack rider, I don't give a fat rat's ass about what you did or didn't do or anyone else did. I ride because I like it. I ride old bikes because I like them. I don't need your blessing or validation to enjoy the bikes, the riding, or this forum. I wonder if you met the descendants of James Starley and John Starley if you would get on your knees and bow down to them like is seems you expect us to do to you.

Sometimes I wonder if you're a troll but am not sure if you're clever enough.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Slipping into my mod hat briefly here. 

CK, I, and anyone else who's ridden an MTB owes you, and all your friends a debt of gratitude for what you all created. 

That said, that's as far as it really goes. Nobody is going to contribute to your retirement plan because you helped create mountain bikes, or build a bronze statue in your honor, (well, maybe if it's a personal project they will, but that's up to them). Many, myself included, bought your book, and have thoroughly enjoyed it. Great work, thank you!

To the folks on the "other side". If you poke someone enough times, they're gonna snap at you. If you think something he said or did is out of line, say so, and move on. Grudges just make you look juvenile. Carrying on about them for months like you are going to win the internet or something is a pointless waste of your time, better spent tracking down and polishing (and riding) bikes I wish I could find in my back yard. 

Can we (all) just drop the bullsh*t about who did or said what, and stop baiting each other into yet another pointless flame bait fest?

I don't know how old the whippersnappers around here are, but I know CK is old enough to know better. Sully is a good example of an ambassador, and elder statesman, whatever you want to call it. Joe Breeze has swung through too, also with respect, answers, and a bit of memory lane travel. Got a drop of wisdom from Joe myself in one thread, and felt a glow for days after, for it. How freakin' cool is that?

This on the other hand, is like finding out that your favorite uncle growing up, is actually a first rate s$$hole, who was only nice to you because you saw him at parties when he was three sheets to the wind. Please CK, don't be that guy, or, if you have to be, to someone who desperately deserves it, do it in private, where it belongs. 

That's what we want, conversation about old bikes, and I think I speak for the community as a whole, we are honored to have you guys on here, many other sites do't have that, and it adds a certain legitimacy to what happens here. 

Please don't screw it up with egos and attitudes, it just gets old, and makes you all look bad. 

Really have issues with each other? Settle it like (wo)men, the old fashioned way. Single speeds at dawn, first one to the top wins. 

Sheesh......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Really have issues with each other? Settle it like (wo)men, the old fashioned way. Single speeds at dawn, first one to the top wins.


No no, that was settled with a 'ride' down Repack. I got to the bottom first on a Charlie Cunningham designed 95 Phoenix. 

I can't beat anyone to the top.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I can't beat anyone to the top.


So now we're getting to the bottom of all that surliness you display!

(runs out of room)


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

That bike of Alan's is a real timepiece!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> This on the other hand, is like finding out that your favorite uncle growing up, is actually a first rate s$$hole, who was only nice to you because you saw him at parties when he was three sheets to the wind. Please CK, don't be that guy


except in this case, the uncle isn't even nice at parties


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

hollister said:


> except in this case, the uncle isn't even nice at parties


I could tell stories of this guy who comes into the shop, aging hippie, angry at the world, slightly unbalanced, annoying as all get out, (driven some customers away actually), but to do so would just be giving energy to something that simply doesn't deserve it. Trust me, I can go off about this a$$hat for hours in private if you like.

If it's really that bad for you? I fully respect your, and everyone elses individual opinions, I really do, but how is repeating the bad stuff helping anyone here, with their bikes, passions or projects?

You know, the whole ignore function and suchwhat....

If left alone, it grows so bad, that ignoring it doesn't work, and it proves detrimental to the overall sense of decency on the board, other steps can be taken, but as it is, solely from my perspective? It's a bunch of personal issues being aired in public, which frankly, just isn't cool, gets old, and something that the rest of us that don't live in the Bay area, much care about.....

On other topics somewhat California related, just got Berkeley to Bakersfield, Crackers new album?

Just fantastic, if you happen to be into them, highly recommend it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

This isn't about personal issues Mendon. Actually it didn't start as such. CK has been on the attack for years. In the past most of us rolled over and let him behave like an angry, insecure, abusive a$$. He's Lord Almighty Repack Rider by god. He was the one poking the hornets nest....well he got what he wanted. A bunch of pi$$ed off forum members. Now we're on the attack. Pretty simple. Look at it this way Mendon. If Charlie Kelly was any other user, chances are he would have been pull aside and been asked to temper his act or get TFO. I have no patience for him. None.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jeff said:


> This isn't about personal issues Mendon. Actually it didn't start as such. CK has been on the attack for years. In the past most of us rolled over and let him behave like an angry, insecure, abusive a$$. He's Lord Almighty Repack Rider by god. He was the one poking the hornets nest....well he got what he wanted. A bunch of pi$$ed off forum members. Now we're on the attack. Pretty simple. Look at it this way Mendon. If Charlie Kelly was any other user, chances are he would have been pull aside and been asked to temper his act or get TFO. I have no patience for him. None.


All good, and I understand. My only point is, leave the personal back and forths out of public view.

Have all the nasty, vituperative conversations you want, in private.

If that doesn't allow him to get his venom out so he can just be a contributing member.

His OP on this thread, was such, but it went sideways via the pissy comments on both sides.

If CK persists in all the crap after he stops getting chided on here all the time, I promise, I'll have "the talk" with him too....


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

I do not want to fan the flames, but add some balance to this one-sided rantfest. I've met CK on several occasions throughout the years. My family bought a couple of bikes from him in his shop on San Anselmo Ave. back in the day. Charlie has always been a super-nice guy.

Granted, I don't know you guys, Mendon & Jeff, but from what I see here on this thread, it looks like you're being quite touchy. I agree 100% with CK that those old bikes aren't worth riding. My family has two of them locked up in a shed, and I have taken them out dozens of times, thinking I'd put them back into rotation with my other bikes, only to be reminded how far we've come since then. 

As Charile said, those original Ritchey/Fisher/Kelly MountainBikes were awesome in their day, but are really horrible to ride when compared to any decent bike made in the last two decades... 

I don't really see how what CK said got you guys all riled up. All I see here is the pot(s) calling the kettle black. 

CK - you're alright in my book, and if you want to be opinionated then you have earned the right, and I for one respect your opinions.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

All well and good, but I think you're tossing me out with the bath water, or, you don't come by here too often (thus not seeing how frequently CK gets revved up, my comments are not specifically related to this thread only), all of which, are fine with me....

I deliberately called out both sides, as both sides are in the wrong. CK, AND the regulars are all okay in my book too. 

The "regulars" for often baiting, and antagonizing, and CK, for (A) constantly taking the bait, and (B) often getting up (loudly as one can when they're typing) on his soap box when he feels he ought. This in turn, baits the regulars, and we have ourselves a regular old snake eating its own tail scenario. 

I also, right up front, gave him the respect he was well due for his contributions, but that doesn't mean he can get all cranky when some youngster gets uppity. It just makes for a negative environment. 

This isn't "Gran Torino" and CK isn't Clint. We all get to be on the lawn darn it. 

Everyone needs to play nice, and if that hurts, well, practice makes perfect, and it'll hurt less after a while. 

Meant no disrespect to anyone at all, and hoped that was very apparent, but after getting several PM's from other users who were sick of all the BS, I felt it time to just shut it all down, without canning the thread, hoping we were all big enough to just shut up already and get along.......

As for the bikes and how they handle, let's just give that one a break please? Driving a 71 Barracuda AAR isn't about the fine handling, fancy cup holders and climate and traction control, and all the rest of it's comparative merits to the latest from Detroit, it's about the experience that it is, because of what it is, plain and simple. Don't want to drive it? Fine, there's plenty of really nice handling modern Hondas, Fords to choose from.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Goto11, I want those two old useless bikes in the shed. PM me for details.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

OK.....I'l play nice.


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

tductape said:


> Goto11, I want those two old useless bikes in the shed. PM me for details.


Not for sale. Sorry. But maybe I'll post some pics. One is almost identical to the dark grey Ritchey pictured earlier in the thread with a ~20" frame and the other is a ~16" frame in dark blue. Both have the fat Ukai alloy rims and original deer-head Deore gruppo. I need to locate the original bullmoose bar for the big Ritchey (I foolishly "upgraded" it with a Bontrager bar-stem combo 20 years ago). I think I even have the original receipt in a drawer somewhere, signed by CK.

Although I have no desire to ride those old Ritcheys, I do respect and admire them. I totally understand your desire to want to ride one of those classics. I've felt that impulse myself on numerous occasions, but whenever I've actually taken one out and ridden it, I am reminded that they really do suck...

I hate the geometry, the ginormous four-finger brake levers, the lack of standover clearance, the super-sluggish handling... Riding one is way better in your imagination than in reality. They are definitely not comparable to a '71 Barracuda... More like a '41 Willys Jeep. Maybe fun to ride in a parade, but that's about it.

Don't get me wrong, I do like old stuff and occasionally ride a pre-war klunker with Morrow coaster brake and drive a '68 VW bus with hydraulic lifters and a 4-barrel Weber carb that I overhauled bolt-by-bolt. That said, I prefer more modern vehicles for day-to-day use.

As for CK, cut the guy some slack. I think he has a right to be opinionated, since his opinions are based on a far greater pool of knowledge and experience than pretty much anyone else in the sport. Plus, it's his birthday today, so be nice!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

In that case, as I mean no harm to anyone, a most happy birthday to you CK!

May your day be filled with whatever it is that makes you happy


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

^^, Gotto 11, so you think old mountain bikes "suck", tell me again why you are here? And take your Bromance with CK somewhere else!


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

shawnw said:


> ^^, Gotto 11, so you think old mountain bikes "suck", tell me again why you are here? And take your Bromance with CK somewhere else!


I am here because I live and breathe bikes. All types of bikes. Maybe you see something made in the late 70's/early 80's as "old," but that is nowhere near "old" in the history of bicycles.

No one said all "old" mountain bikes suck. I mentioned specific characteristics that make those particular early Ritchey MountainBikes suck, as anything other than museum pieces. The craftsmanship is beautiful: the fillet-brazing, the paint, the handmade bullmoose bars. I love those old polished aluminum teardrop friction thumbshifters and the ability to rebuild the cup and cone hubs to run as smoothly as the day you bought them. I don't blame them for using giant moto-size brake levers paired with weak cantilevers that had no modulation. That was what they had available at the time.

That said, I think they went too far afield of well-established bike geometry. My pre-WWII klunker handles waaay better than a mid-80's Ritchey. I have no bromance with CK. I just know exactly where he's coming from, having been a grom who hung out in his bike shop and grew up building many of his own klunkers throughout the years.

Have you spent time riding an early Ritchey?

If so, then we simply have different tastes, which is fine (you like riding slowly on smooth roads in parades, and I like riding fast on rough singletrack). If you are merely speaking from some romanticized view of some bike you have never thrown a leg over, then get off my lawn!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a garage full of old Ritchey's thank you very much. I bought a high end brand name over seas double bouncer tried it and went back to my Ritchey"s. 

So, I'm on you lawn!!

I'm just saying I don't go on antique gun forums and tout how old guns suck and the latest Russian gun rocks.

Take your passion somewhere else!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

FWIW, recently picked up a '61 Rene Herse, that bike puts a smile on my face any time I ride it, despite it's weak brakes, and dodgy Cyclo shifting system.

It's about the experience, pure and simple.

Get the same smile when I ride my 1896 Pierce Arrow.......

Where they behind glass in a museum, how much fun would they be? No offense to pieces already in museums of course!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

goto11 said:


> I agree 100% with CK that those old bikes aren't worth riding.
> As Charile said, those original Ritchey/Fisher/Kelly MountainBikes were awesome in their day, but are really horrible to ride when compared to any decent bike made in the last two decades...
> CK - you're alright in my book, and if you want to be opinionated then you have earned the right, and I for one respect your opinions.


Well, conveniently you both have the same opinions on these old bikes. You are obviously entitled to those opinions...however as ShawnW said...



shawnw said:


> I'm just saying I don't go on antique gun forums and tout how old guns suck and the latest Russian gun rocks.


Some people are here for the nostalgia, but most actively collect, rebuild, and ride these old bikes. So expect defensiveness when being told what we enjoy sucks...especially from the guy who's relevance is born from it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Glad to see that we are all open minded and are willing to listen to the opinion of others.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Glad to see that we are all open minded and are willing to listen to the opinion of others.


Try going into the ss forum and telling them that anything less than an 11 speed drivetrain is stupid

What kinda reaction would you expect?

===========================

And what ritchey got picked for HoF duty?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

hollister said:


> Try going into the ss forum and telling them that anything less than an 11 speed drivetrain is stupid
> 
> What kinda reaction would you expect?


Their reaction does not mean that a contrary opinion is not a valid opinion.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm confused.

What were you hoping for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

laffeaux said:


> Their reaction does not mean that a contrary opinion is not a valid opinion.


I appreciate you being a peacemaker and wanting our voices to be heard, I do. But we can't have a double standard here, for example, if a guy post a pic of a 2001 Trek all excited we either ignore him or tell him his bike isn't vintage and try another forum. But some guy starts spouting how old mountain bikes suck, and he won't even ride one, and we have to be all respectful and value his opinion.

I'll value someone's opinion if the disagreement is over if a Pott's Type l is better than a Pott's Type ll, not whether old mountain bikes "suck" or not.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Pics of that Herse please.... 


MendonCycleSmith said:


> FWIW, recently picked up a '61 Rene Herse, that bike puts a smile on my face any time I ride it, despite it's weak brakes, and dodgy Cyclo shifting system.
> 
> It's about the experience, pure and simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

hollister said:


> Try going into the ss forum and telling them that anything less than an 11 speed drivetrain is stupid
> 
> What kinda reaction would you expect?
> 
> ...


I *expected* that you retro geniuses would have a clue that the person who started this thread, _which is about putting a Ritchey in a museum,_ is Charlie Kelly, who built the company MountainBikes with Gary Fisher, and that they specced out the bike geometry that was used on those early Ritcheys, which makes him an authoritative source when he says, "Last time I rode it I realized what a harsh ride it was compared to anything built since." Tom Ritchey was just a manufacturer, and an excellent one at that. CK is not deriding TR, nor am I. I am merely agreeing with CK that those original Ritchey MountainBikes aren't that great for real mountain biking, by today's standards, and I am defending CK against all the ridiculous attacks here calling him an "a$$."

I have had the fortunate opportunity to ride an original Fisher/Kelly/Ritchey MountainBike whenever I wanted for the last ~30 years, so I do have a leg to stand on when I agree with Charlie that those first-generation Ritcheys do not ride well by today's standards. Ritchey absolutely deserves a place in cycling history, as does Charlie Kelly, Gary Fisher, Joe Breeze, Charlie Cunningham, Steve Potts and all the other pioneers who I looked up to as a kid who spent his youth with Phil Wood grease under his fingernails. I'm not trying to belittle anyone for the handling of those old Ritcheys. Those guys actually got this whole sport that we love started, as a real business, and that's what counts. Tom's craftsmanship was, and still is, second to none. I apologize for hitting a nerve by saying they "suck," but you are taking it totally out of context. I only chimed in because of all the angry tirades lobbed against CK, which sound like a bunch of schoolchildren yelling, "but he said it first!" After defending him, I then get a PM from someone who I'll not mention, quoting what I already read in this forum, trying to persuade me that CK really is an a$$... Unbelievable!

I've traveled in the same circles as CK since I was a child, and although we aren't really acquaintances, I do occasionally cross paths with him, and he's always been a genuinely good guy in my opinion. I read all the posts in this thread before I posted my response. I am not persuaded one bit by your arrogant, self-righteous claims that CK is an "a$$." Nor can you tell me that I don't belong here. I was obsessed with bikes and putting gears on Klunkers before the mainstream even knew what a mountain bike was, before Specialized ripped off Charlie and Gary's design.

For what it's worth, CK is aware of this asinine thread and has opted to keep out of it, despite everyone's accusation that he can't resist being goaded. Now you're goading me, and I'm done. If you want to debate with me, go back and start from the beginning of the thread and read it all over again. You will find everything that I have to say on this topic has already been said.
:madman:
Go ride your bikes and have a nice day.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

goto11 said:


> <snip>blah, blah, blah<snip>.


Ain't nobody trying to persuade you of anything.

I've met him a dozen times and been riding with him too, that's where my opinion of the man comes from

As to the rest of your drivel, go **** a goat. Nobody gives a ****


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> This thread sucks.


:eekster:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

goto11 said:


> I *expected* that you retro geniuses would have a clue that the person who started this thread, _which is about putting a Ritchey in a museum,_ is Charlie Kelly, who built the company MountainBikes with Gary Fisher


I'm convinced goto11 is CK's sock puppet account.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Part of internet fun is being extreme: it's either bro love or stfu you %^& U^&[email protected]!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

goto11 said:


> For what it's worth, CK is aware of this asinine thread and has opted to keep out of it, despite everyone's accusation that he can't resist being goaded.
> Go ride your bikes and have a nice day.


My guess is that he, like the adult he is, realized continuing to participate would just stir the pot to no positive end.

An excellent, mature reaction, and I commend him.

I've been involved in a sh*tstorm or two, and find that at some point, (usually when I wake up at night thinking of the perfect snarky retort) that I just have to walk away.

This thread is now useless, but served CK's purpose of getting the word out about a bike that's needed for a valuable project. Very cool, hope a prime example shows up.

That you stepped in, and basically took up, where he left the building, has simply re-fanned the flames.

Note that it basically withered and died after I told folks to sit down, shut up and play nice? CK left, Eric said his typical snarky final rejoinder (also indicating he took the point if you ask me) and was silent.

It should have died then.

If it keeps being your source for keyboard ninja antics, I'll just lock it down because I'm tired of typing this much about stuff that really should be well understood by adults. CK, Hollister, Rumpfy, and many others, can be forgiven for forgetting now and then that once behind a keyboard, behaviors not truly displayed in person, face to face, pop out at all sorts of weird angles, which is why I've just held my tongue till now. I just got sick (as did many others) of CK not being able to post something, without someone sooner or later taking a pot shot, and then him, hitting it out of the park, with escalating vigor might I add. See??? BOTH ARE TO BLAME! Geez louise, anyone got some pain pills?

I prefer to let this place run itself, and it generally does pretty well, lets hope this is the last we hear about this silly topic.

And Jeff, I'd get some pics of the Herse sometime soon, need to pull it off the ceiling for some toe clip replacement, and while I'm at it, get my prototype, over the top Rivendell Wibury down so I can get the Simplex shifter on it that I finally sourced....

Issue is, slammed with fork repair, and, I f*cked up my back something fierce this past week (so me on a ladder getting bikes off the ceiling ain't happening right now), maybe this is what they mean by, getting old sucks....


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Come on Mendon, Not getting old, but going "Vintage".


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Mendon, this part of your posting:



MendonCycleSmith said:


> ...that once behind a keyboard, behaviors not truly displayed in person, face to face, pop out at all sorts of weird angles....


Made me think of this:









I have been on MTBR for a bit, seen a lot of stuff here. Of all the forums on this board, in my opinion, the VRC Forum is the place to go where you can be certain you will get attacked by the residents, sometimes for nothing. The people here really put the grouch into "retrogrouch". Posters here can be outright mean and sometimes even make newcomers feel excluded.

I am not saying I do not have the ultimate respect for the regulars here. I have learned a lot from reading what you all post. I have ridden and worked on mountain bikes since the 80's but still find I learn a lot from the knowledgeable folks in this forum. Being able to hear from the originators of mountain biking, such as CK, and living vicariously through the experiences (and posts) of others keeping the old stuff alive (such as Rumpfy, Hollister, Mendon, etc.) keeps me coming back here, despite of the general grumpiness and poor attitudes displayed.

That said, I think that perhaps the attitudes should be toned down a bit, the attacks reigned in. It makes this place a lot less enjoyable. Things like what happened in this thread...heck, next time take it outside (meaning get it off the board and deal with each other out in the real world...in person or give each other a phone call or something). Quit proving the Internet Dickwad theory is valid!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Mendon, I can be a real ARSE in person just ask the people that really know me


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Part of internet fun is being extreme: it's either bro love or stfu you %^& U^&[email protected]!


stfu bro!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

shawnw said:


> Hey Mendon, I can be a real ARSE in person just ask the people that really know me


Give me the brake in your avatar pic, and I'll overlook that though.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> Mendon, this part of your posting:
> 
> Made me think of this:
> 
> ...


You think? My facebook page is way worse than any trainwreck on vrc. I have stabbed Rumpfy in his skull on facebook.


----------

